# Snapping Turtle Attacking Duck



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

A guy I work with and his wife were out on the Shiawassee and took this picture last weekend.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW, talk about timing, BIG Snapper:yikes:


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

:yikes:Make ya think twice about hanging toes over side of the boat!!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

woah ! 
not dangeling my feet anymore lol


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice shot!


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

who won the duck or turtle


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Another one of natures great moments!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thats unbelievable timing, nice shot.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pic!!!!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

COOL! That photo could make some money. Discovery channel,national geographic, Monster quest.


----------



## fowlmen-too (Apr 21, 2008)

ive seen that on the river raisin i thought the duck was wounded or snaged on something..but after about 5mins the turtle let go.......lucky duck:yikes:


----------

